# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Manieren om snel af te slanken

## marieke27

Hey iedereen,

ik zal me eerst voorstellen:

ik ben een 27 jarig antwerpse vrouw, ik ben een administratief medewerker van Telenet. 
Mijn tienerjaren heb ik doorgebracht met diëeten, ik heb jaren verschillende eetstijlen gevolgd en van weight watchers kreeg ik de beste resultaten tot ik een "plateau" bereikte. Wat ik maar deed, ik kreeg die laatste 10 kg er gewoon niet af. Ik had 4 weken gelijnd met gevolg dat ik een halve kilo bijkwam! 
Ik werd zo depressief dat ik een hele doos pralines naar binnen werkte (dat voelde echt h e e r l i j k, na een paar maanden op dieet te zijn!)

Na die doosje praline voelde ik me natuurlijk schuldig, ik maakte plannen over hoe ik mijn eigen ging bestraffen, met twee weken zeer strict dieet of met een crash-dieet maar ik had echt genoeg van diëeten dus zocht ik het web af naar thermogene vetverbranders waarover mijn vriendin mij eens over had verteld dat het ongelooflijk goed is etc. 
Ik begon het web te speuren, skeptisch natuurlijk want ik geloofde er niet in dat er een vetverbrander bestond die ook echt werkte. Eerste resultaten van google was "xenadrine". Heb er effe over gelezen, leuke commentaren van gebruikers etc. maar vond het te duur, 70 voor een potje vind ik nou echt te duur. 
Ik zocht ff verder op google en dieet forums en ik vond eindelijk het formule dat ik zocht:

-een goede vetverbrander
-niet duur
---------------------------+
Stacker 4

Stacker 4 ingredienten: Ephedrine (Sido Cordifolia), Caffeine, Aspirine. Wat doet ephedrine (stond op het site):

-eetlustremmend
-verhoogt stofwisseling (zet het stofwisseling op een hoger niveau)
-geeft je energie (en bij energie bedoel ik echt "ENERGIE", wat tevens aanwijst dat vetstoffen als worden verbrandt (daarom komt er energie vrij)

De actieve ingredienten van stacker 4 zijn ephedrine, caffeine en aspirine (ook wel eca stack genoemd). Het is als de populaire Xenadrine maar veel sterker en goedkoper. Het bevat Sido Cordifolia (sterkste ephedrine plant met L-nor D-nor en pseudo-ephedrine). Het gebeurt wel eens dat je minder gemakkelijk in slaap valt door al het energie dat het geeft.


Ik heb dit dan onmiddelijk besteld van www.getfit.be en na 30 minuten van inname voelde ik echt geen honger meer. Dit was ongelooflijk, vergeleken met die Fattaché eetlustremmer die je bij de apotheek verkrijgt scoort dit ding echt ongelooflijk hoog.

De eerste week verloor ik al 2.5 kg, tweede week was dit rond 2 kg. Nu ben ik op mijn derde week, mijn cellulitis begint al te verdwijnen (oh god eindelijk, hier heb ik echt lang op gewacht).

Ik wou gewoon mijn ervaringen delen met iedereen die ook overgewicht is, stacker 4 is echt de max! 

(het is rond de 35 denk ik op www.getfit.be - levert naar nederland en belgië)


Groetjes iedereen en nog een sportieve en fijne dag!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anouk

HOi marieke,

Ikzelf ben 2 maanden geleden begonnen met een ander product van de voedingsupplementen lijn changes. Ik ben nu al 10 kilo afgevallen en heb ook weinig honger. Doordat edereen in mijn omgeving mij zag veranderen gebruiken nu ook veel vrienden en kennissen dit product. Ik heb veel gehoord over de stackers en gelezen en het aantal milligram wat in de stackers zit is veel te hoog !!! In het product wat ik gebruik zit ook wel efedrine maar veel minder mg dan wat in het stacker product wordt verwerkt. Het is toegestaan om max 100 mg oraal binnen te krijgen per dag. En ik weet dat dit zeker niet het geval bij de stackers. Ik begrijp dat je heel blij bent maar teveel efedrine innemen per dag is niet goed !! Ik wilde je dit even laten weten

In ieder geval toch heeeel veel succes met afvallen, en de aanhouder wint. 

groetjes anouk

----------


## anouk

HOi marieke,

Bedankt dat je op mijn mail gereageerd hebt. Er zit dus maar 20 mg in. Ik denk dat we dan een soort gelijk product gebruikten. Sorry, ik wist niet dat er ook stackers waren met een lage dosering. Succes ermee !!!

----------

Meisjes toch ??? ??? ???

Waarom willen julie uw lichaam verbranden aan al die pillen

Inderdaad jullie zullen rap vermageren!!!!! maar ten koste van wat???Heb je er al eens bij stil gestaan wat die pillekes aan jullie 's gezondheid zoal doen???
De enige die er wat aan heeft ,zijn de verkopers.  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------

Hallo allemaal,

 :Embarrassment:  Wat lees ik hier toch?! Ik probeer ook al jaren af te vallen. Maar aangezien mijn gezondheid zeer belangrijk voor me is en ik in de toekomst kinderen wil (gezonden),dan ga ik niet aan al die pillen/drugs. Ik doe het op het ouderwetse manier.....sporten,fietsen naar het werk, letten op mijn eetpatroon. Combinatie van dit alles zal me langzaam brengen naar mijn streef gewicht.Het afvallen gaat langzaam, maar ik heb het geduld.

Mensen denk a.u.b. na voordat je al die troep naar binnen werkt en na een paar jaren spijt hebt doordat je gezondheidsproblemen hebt of kinderloos bent.

Vraag je zelf af of dat allemaal de moeite wel waard is. 

Ga met vriendinnen fietsen,sporten,wees sterk en eet weinig vettige/ongezonde voeding. Vraag info. bij je huisarts of bij een dietiste.

Niets in het leven is makkelijk.....

Gr, 
Bea

----------


## Valerie

Ik heb een tijdje bij een smartshop gewerkt en ben een gebruiker van smartdrugs. Ephedra is een zeer populair product onder de smartdrugs, maar er zijn redelijk veel bijwerkingen als u niet uitkijkt. Ephedrine mag bijvoorbeeld niet te lange tijd achterelkaar geslikt worden in verband met uitdroging en dat soort dingen. Ook hartkloppingen zijn een veel voorkomend verschijnsel. Ik weet dat het hongergevoel ermee verdwijnd, maar gebruik het alsjeblieft met mate. En hou af en toe eens pauze. Sommige mensen zien er ook niet uit als ze ephedra ophebben. Krijgen een grauw kleurtje en krijgen, net als bij harddrugs, grote ogen en knarsen de tanden op elkaar. Denk alsjeblieft eerst na voordat je je nieren kapotmaakt!Er wordt misschien wel aangegeven dat het een voedingssupplement is, maar er moet vooral ook gemeld worden dat je er ook al snel een junkie van kan worden.

----------


## snowhite

Hallo, beste mensen,
ik ben jullie berichten aanhet lezen en ik kan ook in alle van die mijzelf herkennen. Ik heb heleboel die middeltjes voor afslanken geprobeerd, maar niets bleek te werken. Van die bovengenoemde, heb ik zelf eerst Stalker 4 en daarna (ik dacht dat die iets minder sterk is) Stalker 3 geprobeerd maar heel snel, al na drie weken, heb ik het gestopt, omdat, uiteraard, heb ik de hartkloppingen gekregen en heb ik ook dat gevoel gehad dat ik moet met mijn tanden 'bijten'.... Ik voelde ook heel zenuwachtig. Met meerdere mensen heb ik over die product gesproken en ja, het bleek extra energie te geven; het is goed als je gaat sporten (je houdt er langer mee), maar, mensen, als je hart gaat te snel kloppen voor langere tijd.... denk eens over na. Ik heb wel in die tijd een paar kilo afgevallen, maar zulke stornissen vond ik wel te hoog prijs voor een paar kilo's afvallen.
Ik ben ook voorstander voor gezond eten & sporten. Enige wat ik nu gebruik is appel azijn en soms vervang ik deze met Molkosan van A. Vogel (heel klein beetje verdund in een glasje water).

Succes allemaal en wees geduldig; die kilo's hebben ook niet over een nacht 'gekomen', toch ?!

----------


## Mo

Ik zelf heb ook ervaring met diverse pillen betreft afvallen in mijn geval had het in het verleden met de topsport te maken die ik deed, moest dan snel afvallen in korte tijd. Betreft efedrine, ik heb ze nu kunnen bemachtigen met 20 mg. maar dan puur dus niet de stacker 4 ( die zeker heel effectief is) Het belangrijkste als je dit soort middelen gebruikt is, dat je zeker weet dat je gezond bent, niet te hoge bloeddruk, geen hartklachten etc. (mischien even een check up bij je huisarts) Verder moet je erg veel water drinken niet alleen om uitdroging te voorkomen maar het helpt meteen om goed door te spoelen, (minder belasting voor je nieren!) en ook meegenomen; hongergevoel te verdrijven als het na een tijdje toch mocht opkomen. verder je dieet aanpassen en dan niet tijdelijk maar voor altijd, dus gezond eten en echt wel voldoende, je bent als een auto je hebt benzine (lees koolhydraten) nodig om te kunnen functioneren. Dus geen hongerdieten bij dit soort middelen. Natuurlijk ook je cardio (beweging) opvoeren. niets komt alleen uit een pilletje. betreft het verhaal van de persoon die in de smartshop heeft gewerkt het vervelende is dat deze pillen dus nu populair zijn geworden (door de smartshops!!!!!) in het uitgaanscircuit. Tja en dan wordt het een heel ander verhaal uitputtend uitgaan (dansen in warme omgeving), pillen en alcohol, een betere manier om uit te drogen is er niet!! Het is jammer dat er nu misbruik van is gemaakt door mensen die de pillen niet met "respect" hebben gebruikt daardoor is er nu een wetswijziging gekomen in Nederland waardoor de stacker lagere dosering krijgt, heeft, met efedrine. Aan de andere kant mensen kunnen er nog steeds aan komen via de zwarte markt, en lukt het niet met 1 pilletje waarom dan geen 2 of zelfs 3, dit is dus levensgevaarlijk!! Het zal er dus wel weer op uitlopen dat ze over een jaar of zo verboden worden
Mo

----------


## I Rozenberg

Ik ken een goed produkt. Het werkt echt. Ik ken iemand die is er 40 kilo mee kwijtgeraakt. Het is een shake, smaakt lekker en het is een veilig produkt met vitaminen mineralen etc.
Meer weten? Mail: [email protected]

----------


## Body Worker

Hallo iedereen, Ephedrine is ontzettend slecht voor het hart en voornamelijk voor de hartkleppen&#33;.
Ik snap niet dat de overheid dit oogluikend toelaat. 
Als je wilt afvallen, kies dan voor de natuurlijke weg, let gewoon op wat je eet.

Afz. Body Worker

----------


## sr

> _Originally posted by Body Worker_@19-05-2003, 13:50:37
> * Hallo iedereen, Ephedrine is ontzettend slecht voor het hart en voornamelijk voor de hartkleppen&#33;.
> Ik snap niet dat de overheid dit oogluikend toelaat. 
> Als je wilt afvallen, kies dan voor de natuurlijke weg, let gewoon op wat je eet.
> 
> Afz. Body Worker*


 Onderbouw dit eens. Ik neem niks zomaar aan. Ik weet precies wat ephidrine doet, leg mij eens uit hoe en waarom het wat met de hartkleppen doet?

----------


## Fee

"Stackers of stack, het lijkt het nieuwe wondermiddel om af te vallen. Het zoemt door Nederland en de pillen zijn niet aan te slepen. De pillen worden door sporters én afvallers gebruikt, maar zijn ook in &#39;t partycircuit populair om een nachtje door te halen. De Smaakpolitie sprak tientallen mensen die ernstige bijwerkingen hebben van deze pillen, waaornder Katalijne die werkt in een sportschool.
Kathelijne gebruikte stackers en kreeg er hartkloppingen van, zweetaanvallen, en obstipatie (verstopping van de spijsverstering). Toen ze naar haar huisarts ging, moest ze direct stoppen met de pillen. "Hij heeft meteen mijn bloed laten controleren", zegt Kathelijne in de uitzending, "want hij was bang dat ik door &#39;t langdurige gebruik schade had opgelopen."
Gelukkig heeft Kathelijne geen blijvende schade opgelopen, maar niet iedereen is zo verstandig naar de huisarts te gaan als hij of zij bijwerkingen van de stackers heeft.
Het Nederlands Centrum voor Dopingvraagstukken bevestigt de bijwerkingen van stackers die Kathelijne heeft ervaren. De bijwerkingen kunnen nog veel verder gaan, zoals hoge bloeddruk, gevaar voor beroerte en hartritmestoornissen.
De werkzame stof in stackers/stack is ephedra en dat staat al jaren op de dopinglijst. Dat betekent dat sporters in de wedstrijdport die gesnapt worden met ephedra hun carrière &#39;vaarwel&#39; kunnen zeggen."
Wees gewaarschuwd als je toch stacks of stackers gebruikt:
- Controleer op de verpakking hoeveel Ephedra de pillen bevatten. 
- Gebruik nooit meer dan 3 X 30 milligram per dag
- Raadgpleeg direct je huisarts als je last krijgt van zweetaanvallen, hartkloppingen of verstoppingen. 

bron: de smaakpolitie
[COLOR=purple]

----------


## Bianca

Al die troep die ze tegenwoordig hebben, alleen omdat iedereen te lui is om te gaan sporten en geen discipline heeft om gezond te eten. 

Ga sporten en eet gezond en blijf van die pillen en al die andere troep af.

----------


## Kai

hallo, ik heb ooit een pruduct gebruikt dat yellow subs heette, ik gebruikte het met trainen, werkte perfect, kon meer en harder trainen alleen als ik niet trainde was ik hyperactief en op gegeven moment kreeg ik vette hartkloppingen ben er toen ook mee gestopt, ik heb een tijdje geleden in de put gezeten ik ben gestopt met roken maar ben daardoor veel gaan eten, voor trainen heb ik geen tijd meer, nu ben ik op zoek naar iets, een kennis van mij was echt vrij dik, die is naar de dokter gegaan en die kreeg elke x een injectie met een bepaald soort hormoon dat uit moederkoek word gehaald geloof ik, anyway ik heb geev contact meer met hr maar wil echt weten wat dat is, want in 3 mnd tijd is ze van megadik naar mega slank gegaan iemand een idee.

grt

----------


## Gast: Jackie

Graag wil ik ook nog even reageren.
Ik werk met zeer hoogwaardige gezondheidsproducten, waaronder ook afslankproducten. 

Ik verstrek ook GRATIS 3-daagse proefpakketjes dus als je interesse hebt, mail me dan op [email protected].

100% natuurlijk, zonder efedrine (wat nu wereldwijd verbannen is), zorgt voor een snellere verbranding, bevat o.a. groene thee en geeft je nog een goed gevoel ook.

Zeer populair onder gebruikers.

----------


## Marie

domme reactie mevrouw Bianca.
Ik eet over het algemeen gezond (op af en toe een dagje na) en sport gemiddeld vier keer per week toch verlies ik nauwelijks gewicht.

Ik word een beetje moe van domme tantes die een hoop te blaten hebben over mensen die ze niet eens kennen en over zaken waar ze geen bal verstand van hebben.

overigens zou ik ook nooit van die troep gaan slikken.

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

hoi, Ik ben Kikkie (31 jaar)

Als eerste moet ik zeggen blij te zijn met dit "forum". 
Het is vrij moeilijk om ervaringen van mensen te vinden mbt tot stackers. Overal kun je informatie krijgen om ze te kopen, maar daar staan alle voor-en nadelen niet bij vermeld.

Zoals veel anderen heb ik de resultaten van stackers in mijn directe omgeving gezien. Paar collega's van mij gebruiken al jaren stackers. En zijn daardoor afgevallen. (sommige van hen hebben wel bijwerkingen gekregen)
Een vriendin van me heeft ze ongeveer 2 jaar gebruikt, zonder pauze in te lassen en moest nu om medische redenen stoppen. De verloren kilo's zijn echter zeer snel terug gekomen. (en ze heeft blijvende schade aan haar lichaam opgelopen. Het is echter niet duidelijk of dat alleen te maken heeft met het gebruik van stackers.)
Een andere vriendin van me heeft ze paar maanden gebruikt en is ongeveer 8 kilo kwijt geraakt. Ze gaf aan geen ernstige bijwerkingen gehad te hebben. Alleen had ze de eerste paar dagen wel last van trillingen en extra zweten) De kilo's die ze kwijt is zijn niet teruggekomen.

Ikzelf heb vandaag voor het eerst een pilletje ingenomen. (stacker 4 epherdra free)
Ik ben van plan (vooral in de begin periode) één pilletje per dag te nemen. Men zegt dat het resultaat dan niet optimaal zal zijn. (wat natuurlijk erg logisch is omdat de max 3 pillen per dag is)
Maar ik wil eerst zien hoe mijn lichaam (en geest) hier op reageert.

Weet iemand waar ik op moet letten???

Veel succes allemaal met het afslanken!

groetjes Kikkie

----------


## Nella

Hoi Allemaal

Wow, doe allemaal maar rustig. Iedereen weet dat je kunt afvallen als je jaren gaat sporten en gezond gaat eten!! En iedereen weet ook dat je een gezond leven hebt als je dat doet!! Hallo zeg!

Maar er zijn mensen die het heel moeilijk hebben: om het vol te houden, om honger gevoel te hebben of om in de sportschool te trainen tussen al die barbie poppen. Ik ben al 3 jaar bezig en ben 35 kilo afgevallen. En soms gebruik in pillen voor ondersteuning, want leven lang alleen maar groente en fruit eten is gewoon niet reëel!!!
Voor iedereen die dat wel kan: HEEL GOED, maar ga dan niet mensen zitten afkraken die het anders doen, en doe je AUB niet beter voor dan de rest!!!!!
Iedereen heeft er alle recht om zijn manier van afvallen te vinden!!! Iedereen weet wat wel en niet goed voor je is, het is soms moeilijk om het ook daadwerkelijk te doen. 

Groetjes Nella

----------


## milner

Hoi,
heb een vraagje ben der naar op zoek naar stacks, want wil ook wel ebkele kilootjes kwijt. Weet iemand hoe je deze online kunt bestellen??
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Nella

Je kunt ze betellen via www.be-fitshop.nl of www.benima.nl of www.vitaminstore.nl Zo heb kun je een keuze maken en denken ze niet dat ik reclame zit te maken.

Succes

----------


## zwemmetjuh007

heee... ik ben 24 jaar en weeg 80 kilo. ik wil graaag afvallen. ik sport zinds 9 jaar alweer 5 keer in de week maar ik val nix af. ik snoep best veel. elke dag neem ik me voor om minder te snoepen maar het lukt me niet. soms steek ik mijn vinger in mijn keel (als het snoepen echt extreem veel is). ik kan je vertellen hoe moeilijk het is om niet te snoepen. ik wil nu graag laxeer middelen gaan proberen, nee ik ben geen anorexia patient maar ik val niks af en proberen kan toch geen kwaad. Kan iemand me zeggen waar ik die kan krijgen/???
mail het me: [email protected]
please I need You're help!!!

Dankjewel als je me gemailt hebt krijg je zeker reactie terug

----------


## Luckas

SNEL EN WEL AFVALLEN.
De simpelste methode die wij aan duizende afslankers bezorgden was het zgn
Demis dieet ook Diamond ea juiste combinatie dieet genoemd meng géén vetten met 
eiwitten maw eet groenten met koolhydraten pasta brood frit kroket maar zonder vlees
of eet vlees met groenten maar zonder pasta frit rijst kroket patat enz+
neem Ià3 guarcapsules voor uw hoofdmaaltijden kostprijs laag en totaal ongevaarlijk...
Mentaal Gewicht op U laden te veel verantwoordelijkheid op je schouders laden en veel te gewichtig ipv luchtig doen verhinderd afslanken.
Ooit kwam een vrouw met 20 kg overgewicht die drie gehuwde kinderen had waarvoor ze den al deed tot en met de was.Door mijn advies al die lasten van haar schouders te schudden Ik liet dat 20X letterlijk en krachtdadig van haar schouders schudden en ze moest die oefening elke avond herhalen tot ze géén last meer op haar schouders voelde en vrij was van elk soort schuld en plichts gevoel.Veel dikken zijn onvrij.
Zij viel 20 kg af zonder meer door VRIJ van elke verplichting te worden Veel liefs en leuks in je leven want je bent vrij als je jezelf bevrijd niemand anders kan U vrij
maken dan jij in je eigen mind...be free;

----------


## melissa

hallo allemaal ik ben melissa...
ikzet dit bericht op een site omdat ik meningen van iemand anders moet horen en weten..
ik ben een meisje van 14 jaar en ik weeg 57...
ik wouw van alles proberen zoals pillen ofsow maar mijn moeder wouw dat niet...dus ik ging het ook niet stiekem doen..
ik vindt me zelf gewoon te dik en wil der iets aan doen...
ik zat der laats zo mee dat ik gewoon een vinger door mijn keel wouw stoppen.
maar ik wist wel beter..
ik zit alleen met mijn buik en dijen zoals mij buik:
ik vindt dat ik te veel vetrollen heb ens0w en mijn dijen die vindt ik ook te dik.
mijn vader die voelde zich niet so g0ed dat ik met mijn figuur zat..dus hij koopte me een tril plaat...het is wel relax maar of het werkt weet ik niet..ik verwacht niet dat ik binnen 1 maand 10 kilo ben afgevalen maar dat ik voor 5 augustus want dan gaan we op vakantie ongeveer 5 kilo of meer ben afgevallen....
wie weet nog een manier om af te vallen..
voeg me dan toe [email protected]

groetjes en alvast bedankt___een hopeloos meisje dat zich zelf te dik vindt

----------


## Meisje

Heej!
Ik heb even een vraagje: ,, Met welke pillen (of iets anders) val je nu het gezondste + snelste af?
Ik ben 17 jaar, en weeg 75 kilo. Ik heb eigenlijk niet de bouw om dik te worden, vandaar zit het vooral in mijn buik/heupen en bovenbenen. Ik vind dat er bij mij zeker 5 kilo af kan! Dan zou ik zo super blij zijn he  :Smile: 
Ik snoep niet veel en heb veel gesport. Met sporten ben ik ondanks gestopt omdat ik er gewoon geen zin meer in had en niet verder kon. (ik zat op zwemmen, heb daar alle diploma's van behaald).
Maar ik zou dus graag ongeveer 5 kilo afvallen, wat kan ik dan het beste gebruiken?

Kus Meisje

p.s. ik weet dat het niet echt gezond is dat ik op mijn leeftijd afval, maar ik wil het rustig aan proberen.

----------


## lucky

Volg gewoon het koolsoepdieet en je bent binnen de week 2-4 kilo kwijt, daarna veel sporten en gezond en vetvrij eten.Herhaal wanneer nodig.Niets pillerij, gewoon moeder natuur.

http://www.despruit.nl/recepten.htm

----------


## Mikina

elke pil dat je inneemt, gaat eerst via de lever, en wordt uitgescheiden via de nieren, er blijft sowieso een residu achter in de lever, en stackers die ephedra bevatten kunnen de nier beschadigen  :Embarrassment: 

dus wees er toch maar voorzichtig mee

----------


## Luckas

elke pil ??? U moet altijd met twee woorden spreken
er zijn natuurlijke tabletten bv guar die en het hongergevoel en laxerend werken
en gezond zijn en er zijn chemische pillen die altijd een schadelijk effect hebben
door dat ze geisoleerd zijn uit hun natuurlijke omgeving bv aspirine lost kalkopslag
op waarin altijd bacterien kunnen overleven maw ontstekingen zijn 
Dus wees een onderzoek uit dat het hart en bloedvat problemen voorkomt;
Drie mij bekende artsen lazen dit artikel en begonnen met elke dag een aspirine 
na een jaar hadden er twee een trombose en een een hartinfarct
net datgene waarvoor ze de chemische pillen innamen...
Hetzelfde gebeurde met andere zgn pijnstillers als VIOXX en CEREBREX en ALEVE..
Heb je eens een pijntje en gebruik je dan een pilletje ok
Maar al wie langer dan drie maand aan een stuk chemo pillen neemt
maakt zijn nieren en hart en bloedvaten langzaam maar zeker kapot...
EEN ONDERZOEK WEES 50% MEER HART EN BLOEDVAT EN NIERPROBLEMEN DOOR
MEER DAN EEN JAAR PIJNSTILLERS...
DE KOOLSOEP EN GUAR TABLETTEN EN GROENE THEE EN ACIDOPHILLUS TABLETTEN
EN RESIUM OM UW NIEREN TE ZUIVEREN VAN GRUIS KUNNEN ALLE 
HELPEN OM UW OVERGEWICHT TE NORMALISEREN PLUS BEWEGING
PLUS LEREN FOERT ZEGGEN IPV ALLES TE ONTHOUDEN EN NIETS TE VERGETEN EN TE
VERGEVEN MAW ZICH IN IEDEREEN EN ALLES DIK TE MAKEN.SUKSES

----------


## Luckas

Ps Ook Herbalife Usa Produkten Bevatten Veel Produkten
Die Uit Chemische Labos Komen In Plaats Van Uit De Natuur...
Voeding En Kruiden.

----------


## ekmef79

Hallo allemaal,

ik zat net op het forum te lezen over die stackers. Ik ben wel een beetje geschrokken. 
Ik ben namelijk net met stackers 3 begonnen. Ik beweeg me altijd best veel maar ik wilde graag nog een beetje afvallen. Maar de laatste tijd had ik erg weinig zin om dingen te doen, ik zat veel thuis enzo ( ik voelde me een beetje depri, daardoor bewoog ik me ook minder, en ik heb het idee dat ik daar juist weer meer depri van wordt.). 
Toen hoorde ik dat je van stackers juist weer wat meer energie kreeg, dus ik ben er nu 4 dagen mee bezig, ik heb idd veel meer zin om dingen te doen. Ik neem er maar 1 per dag en ik drink me de rambam aan water, ik denk dat ik rustig 5 liter per dag drink. Maar nu hoor ik dus over die nierstoornissen. 
En nu vraag ik me af komt dat dan misschien omdat mensen te weinig drinken of heeft het een andere reden.

Ik wil namelijk de stackers wel 2 weken gebruiken, ik neem er maar 1 per dag en ik drink er absoluut geen koffie of redbull bij, maar wel veel water.
Zou het dan voor die 2 weken dan ook schadelijk zijn? 
Ik hoop namelijk dat dit het duwtje is om meer energie te krijgen en hier door ook weer een beetje de levenslust terug te krijgen. 

groeten Fem

----------


## Luckas

beste afslankers en kanker preventieven
afslanken is ook kankerpreventief want het herstelt de hormonale spiegel
tenminste als je met natuurmiddelen afslankt.
Ga je met chemische middelen zoals stackers waarin doping zit zoals ephedrin en
maagslijmviels aantastend aspirine en nierfunctie beschadigende middelen
uw zwaarlijvigheid te keer dan is dit op lange termijn levensgevaarlijk.£
Het koolsoepdieet en het eten van groenten van kruisbloemigen zoals koolsoorten
en vooral zuurkool zoals in Duitsland en zure augurken en pickels en broccoli en
spruiten dan ben je al goed en natuurlijk bezig.
Een Professor van Het Harvard Anti Kanker Instituut stelde zelf een anti kanker en
anti overgewicht middel samen dat SLIM FOR YOU noemt en chroom tegen snoep
zucht en chitosan ter vetbinding en advantra voor vetvrijmaking en guarana ter vetverbranding cholin ter vloeibaar houding van niet verbrand vet en ortosiphon ter
nieraktivatie geeft.Allemaal Natuurlijke Kombinaties die je traag maar zeker laten 
afslanken en blijvend ipv zogezegd snel op onnatuurlijke wijze.
Slim For You Gratis folder met prijzen aanvragen via Luckas [email protected]
Ook aardstralen kunnen afslanken verhinderen en hoe lees je ook in de
SLIM FOR YOY AFSLANKFOLDER.

----------


## tasja

hoi ik kom niet op die site van getfit is er iets mee?
kan ik ergens anders ook aan stackers4 komen?/
gr tasja

----------


## happy

Iedereen kent wel manieren om snel af te vallen.
Maar om blijvend slank wordt, door eenvoudig gezond af te vallen en je gewicht te beheersen dat is voor velen een raadsel. Ik heb ontdekt dat het niet zo moeilijk is als het lijkt. Hoe je blijvend gezond slank blijft heb ik opgeschreven in een een GRATIS ebook. Deze kun je GRATIS verkrijgen op *www.effectief-afvallen.nl *  Ontdek ook op deze site hoe anderen het deden.

----------


## Four Roses

> Iedereen kent wel manieren om snel af te vallen.
> Maar om blijvend slank wordt, door eenvoudig gezond af te vallen en je gewicht te beheersen dat is voor velen een raadsel. Ik heb ontdekt dat het niet zo moeilijk is als het lijkt. Hoe je blijvend gezond slank blijft heb ik opgeschreven in een een GRATIS ebook. Deze kun je GRATIS verkrijgen op *www.effectief-afvallen.nl *  Ontdek ook op deze site hoe anderen het deden.


Ik ben zelf afgevallen en blijf op gewicht door het eeuwenoude simpele principe:
5 kleine verantwoorde en gezonde maaltijden per dag en een 1/2 uur bewegen per dag, that's it!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ladietjelee

Even een opmerking over Stackers: Ik ben daar ongeveer 3 jaar geleden mee begonnen en deed dan af en toe zo'n kuur en viel niet zo spectaculair af als werd gesteld. 2,5 Jaar geleden ben ik in januari Stacker4 gaan gebruiken en heb toen een vreselijke clusterachtige hoofdpijn ontwikkeld! Ik had daarvoor nooit last van hoofdpijn! Ook hield ik veel vocht vast. Op het Stackerforum kon ik daar niks van terugvinden bij verhalen van anderen (hier ook niet) en heb die vraag toen gesteld. Nou het antwoord was dat dit niet bekend was, en mijn vraag werd elders ondergebracht op het forum. Ik ben accuut gestopt met Stacker en het heeft nog een hele tijd geduurd voordat de hoofdpijn wegging. Als ik nu ook weer die hallelujah-verhalen lees, dan lijkt het wel of die mensen aandelen hebben in Stackers! Iedereen moet natuurlijk voor zichzelf de keuze maken wat die doet, maar bezint eer gij begint, gaat in deze toch echt op! Overigens ben ik wel 14 kilo kwijtgeraakt in een half jaar. Hoe? Door 3 maanden eiwit/proteinedieet en 2x p.week naar BodyBalance te gaan. Dat is een schoonheidsinstituut met warmtecabines en daarin gerichte oefeningen doen. En dan verdwijnt je buik echt wel, heel je silhouet word mooi. Kost wel wat, maar wat zijn we nu kwijt aan alle rotzooi????

----------


## miss pinguin

halloo , 
ik heb even een vraagje ik heb het idee dat ik veel te veel eet ookal is het geen snoep enso . s'ochtends kellogs+melk met een wasa mt jam en
2 beschuitjes s'middags een boterham met vegetarische worst
uit school een kom kellogs+yoghurt een boterham een appel en plakje ontbijtkoek s'avonds een aardappel btj groente en vegetarisch iets 

is dit veel ? [ 14 jr 1.71 en 55kg ] weet iemand anders iets waardoor ik minder eetlust krijg ? xx.

----------


## sami01

hallo, ik heb een vraagje ik ben begonen met stacker ik slik eentje per dag met veel water maar mijn vraag is mag die ook gebruikt worden met de pil. veroorzaakt problemen of niet. graag en antwoord wie meer weet over groetjes sami01

----------


## Kwikkie1

Beste Anouk,

Graag had ik geweten welk product u heeft gebruikt.
Ik ben namelijk ook op zoek naar een hongerstiller en vetverbrander dat niet schadelijk is voor de gezondheid.

Alvast bedankt.

Groetjes, 

kwikkie1

----------


## Agnes574

> halloo , 
> ik heb even een vraagje ik heb het idee dat ik veel te veel eet ookal is het geen snoep enso . s'ochtends kellogs+melk met een wasa mt jam en
> 2 beschuitjes s'middags een boterham met vegetarische worst
> uit school een kom kellogs+yoghurt een boterham een appel en plakje ontbijtkoek s'avonds een aardappel btj groente en vegetarisch iets 
> 
> is dit veel ? [ 14 jr 1.71 en 55kg ] weet iemand anders iets waardoor ik minder eetlust krijg ? xx.


Dit is absoluut niet teveel eten ... zelfs vrij gezond denk ik!!

----------


## Leontien

Hallo miss pinguin,

Je eet idd niet teveel. Wat goed is voor je lichaam is om variërend te eten. Niet elke ochtend en middag hetzelfde. Je lichaam gaat dan een beetje slapen en werkt niet meer zo hard om het te verwerken. Daardoor kun je dus ook aankomen.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## foul

veel sex en gezult zien de kilo vliegen eruit en dat is wel bewezen.

----------


## Four Roses

Beste mensen,

Ik probeer ook af te vallen en heb nu een succesvolle methode gevonden. Ik geloof niet in pillen, dieten of drugs en al die onzin. Als het werkte, was iedereen al slank, nietwaar?

Ik doe het zelf als volgt: verminderen van porties en gezonde keuzes daarin maken. De eerste week heb je er last van dat je iets minder eet, maar daarna ben je al gewend!!
Qua bewegen: elke dag half uur fietsen voor het werk en 2x per week 2 uur sporten.

*that's it!*

Mensen, laten we het allemaal niet zo moeilijk maken.

----------


## MDSB

Heb ook allerlei pillen gebruikt maar ben nu ik begonnen ben met green coffee.
Veel fijner procuct, niet dat gehaaste en gefokte wat ik altijd van stackers had.
En je valt er ook nog sneller vanaf! Dus ik zou zeggen weg met die pillen!!

Green Coffee 800 leptin: 

Gewichtsverlies: 

Verlies in 2 weken tot 3 kg  
Verlies in 4 weken tot 5 kg  
Verlies in 6 weken tot 7 kg  
Verlies in 8 weken tot 10 kg 

Green Coffee 800 is een drug free product. 
Green coffee 800 is een snelwerkende, vet verbrandende drank die zorgt voor gewichtverlies. Naast gewichtsafname worden er steeds meer positieve eigenschappen ontdekt door het gebruik van groene koffie. De koffie heeft ook het effect dat het anti-verouderend werkt, je darmen zuivert en goed voor de huid is (personen met bijvoorbeeld acne zien een duidelijke verbetering ten aanzien van hun huidprobleem).  

 Medische studies met de groene koffiebonen over een testperiode van 8 weken, met slechts 1 kopje koffie per dag hebben het volgende resultaat opgeleverd: 
1. gewichtsafname tot gemiddeld 10% 
2. stijging van de verhouding spiermassa t.o.v. vet 8% 
3. vermindering van BMI ( Body Mass Index ) van ongeveer 8% 

Dit alles zonder enige verandering in het voedingspatroon van de proefpersonen!
te bestellen bij: www.groene-koffie.nl

----------


## ladietjelee

Wil hier even heel snel op reageren:
IK VIND DIT DUS HELEMAAL NIKS!
Vorig jaar had ik gelezen over een natuurlijk soort maagballon dat ze in Engeland hadden ontdekt met algen en dat heet Appesat. Nou heel toevallig zijn wij Engeland-minded en wij zijn er op vakantie gegaan en ik heb dat daar gekocht en ik moet zeggen ik heb er flink resultaat mee! Eerst woog ik zo tegen de 110 en zo 86 en dat vind ik na de feestdagen een heel mooi resultaat, en zonder moeite, ook nog. Afgelopen februari zijn we er weer geweest en heb ik nog zo'n 10 pakjes extra meegenomen, dus als er mensen zijn die interesse hebben om de 1e aanzet de hebben, ze kosten 30 pond per stuk, dus ruim 30, dus (1.20) 30 euro mail me maar, dit helpt wel stapje voor stapje, dus uiteindelijk gewoon beter.

----------


## ladietjelee

> Wil hier even heel snel op reageren:
> IK VIND DIT DUS HELEMAAL NIKS!
> Vorig jaar had ik gelezen over een natuurlijk soort maagballon dat ze in Engeland hadden ontdekt met algen en dat heet Appesat. Nou heel toevallig zijn wij Engeland-minded en wij zijn er op vakantie gegaan en ik heb dat daar gekocht en ik moet zeggen ik heb er flink resultaat mee! Eerst woog ik zo tegen de 110 en zo 86 en dat vind ik na de feestdagen een heel mooi resultaat, en zonder moeite, ook nog. Afgelopen februari zijn we er weer geweest en heb ik nog zo'n 10 pakjes extra meegenomen, dus als er mensen zijn die interesse hebben om de 1e aanzet de hebben, ze kosten 30 pond per stuk, dus ruim 30, dus (1.20) 30 euro mail me maar, dit helpt wel stapje voor stapje, dus uiteindelijk gewoon beter.


Hier nederlands artikel dat ik gevonden had vorig jaar over Appesat en zo er van op de hoogte kwam, later las ik er ook over in Libelle, zodat ik het vorig jaar zomer al kocht toen ik in Engeland was;

*Zeewierpil voorkomt hongergevoel

Een nieuwe pil, gemaakt op basis van zeewier, zorgt voor een vol gevoel van de maag. De pil zou de oplossing kunnen zijn in de strijd tegen obesitas.* 

De pil met de naam Appesat moet een half uur voor de maaltijd met water worden ingenomen. In de maag zwelt de pil op en zo ontstaat een vol gevoel. Degene die de pil heeft genomen, zal hierdoor minder gaan eten.

Het effect van de pil is te vergelijken met die van een maagballon. Die moet operatief ingebracht worden en deze nieuwe pil werkt dus een stuk eenvoudiger. Het speciale ingrediënt voor het middel is zeewier. 

Het middel is goedgekeurd door verschillende Britse medische organisaties. Omdat Appesat niet wordt opgenomen in de bloedbaan, is de kans op bijwerkingen klein. 

Klinische testen hebben bewezen dat het product succesvol is. Volgens een Britse expert is verder onderzoek echter noodzakelijk om uit te zoeken hoe het precies werkt en hoe effectief het is. 

Voorlopig is Appesat nog niet verkrijgbaar in Nederland. Vanaf april zal het middel te koop zijn in apotheken in Groot-Brittannië

----------


## cheryl1977

> Beste Anouk,
> 
> Graag had ik geweten welk product u heeft gebruikt.
> Ik ben namelijk ook op zoek naar een hongerstiller en vetverbrander dat niet schadelijk is voor de gezondheid.
> 
> Alvast bedankt.
> 
> Groetjes, 
> 
> kwikkie1


Beste Kwikkie ik heb ook allerlei pillen en dieten gebruikt maar ben nu ik begonnen ben met green coffee 800.
Dit is echt een zeer prettig product wat echt werkt! en Ik heb gelukkig niet meer dat opgejaagd gevoel wat ik constant bij het gebruik van stacker had.
Ik ben nu 8 dagen bezig en ben al 3 kg lichter.
Ik had altijd last van zin in zoetigheid en tussendoortjes.
Ook at ik vaak wat te veel.
NU eet ik een stuk minder ,heb zo goed als geen last meer van zin in zoetigheid ik heb meer energie en ik val goed af.

Als je echt geinteresseerd bent kun je de ORIGINAL GREEN COFFEE 800 ze kunnen je ook heel goed begeleiden en al je vragen mbt het gebruik van de GREEN COFFEE 800 goed beantwoorden

LET OP het is belangerijk dat je ORIGINAL GREEN COFFEE 800 koopt met het speciale HALOGRAM die authentiek is, want er zijn veel neppe in de omloop.

Ik weet dat ze ( Ann Bio Care Skin Care Clinic) het heel druk hebben en zeer veel van dit product verkopen.
Toe ik daar was heb ik meteen 6 packs meegenomen, want nu zijn mijn moeder en tante ook begonnen.

Je kunt Ann Bio Care Skin Care Clinic contacten op 013 4558893
Ik ben echt zeer tevreden en raad dit product ook echt aan iedereen aan.


Veel succes en ik hoop dat je net zo tevreden als ik mag zijn.
Succes

----------


## MDSB

Ik ken de Ann Bio Care niet. Maar hoeveel kost dat dan?
Green coffee is voor 18 dagen/zakjes 19,50 euro, en werkt voor mij perfect.
Ik heb de original inderdaad besteld met de zilveren Halogram bij www.groene-koffie.nl

----------


## flowers

> Ik ken de Ann Bio Care niet. Maar hoeveel kost dat dan?
> Green coffee is voor 18 dagen/zakjes 19,50 euro, en werkt voor mij perfect.
> Ik heb de original inderdaad besteld met de zilveren Halogram bij www.groene-koffie.nl


Daar kost het een stuk duurder, weer eerlijk gezegd ook niet waarom. 
30 euro heb ik betaald voor 18 zakken.
Bij die site is het idd goedkoper..

----------


## ladietjelee

Beste mensen,
Als je even verder kijkt komt je Cheryl1977 op meer dieetforums tegen. Is volgens mij gewoon iemand die haar spullen wil verkopen. Nou dat wil ik ook wel hoor; ik heb nog wat pakjes Appesat over voor degene die er interesse voor heeft om op een gezonde manier wat kilo's kwijt te raken, zonder hartritmestoornissen en weet ik wat nog meer...
Tik maar in bij marktplaats, en Cheryl1977: Doe dat ook en ga niet net doen alsof...

Hier net gevonden op opdieet.nl forum:

21-03-2010
13:02:00


Reactie van cheryl1977:

Hi Diana,

Het klopt dat het nog niet bij hun op de site staat maar ze verkopen het en ook echt THE ORIGINAL Leptin GREEN COFFEE 800 met het speciale halogram die staat voor een authentiek product.
Ik werd toen erop geattendeerd dat er veel neppe producten ertussen zitten.
Als je wilt kun je ze( Ann Bio Care Skin Care Clinic) maandag even contacten en je bestelling plaatsen .( 013 4558893)
Ze hebben mij echt hele goede tips gegeven en mijn vragen goed beantwoord
Ik ga er a.s dinsdag heen om nog wat meer paketten te kopen voor mijn tante en nicht.
Succes!!! 

Op Flair.be kun je Cheryl1977 ook vinden. Ze is overigens dit weekend pas lid geworden op de forums. Dus een druk weekend gehad om zich overal zo enthousiast in te schrijven!

----------


## cheryl1977

Nou ja wel heel jammer dat er zo gereageerd moet worden.
Ik ben gewoon een heel tevreden klant die al van alles in haar leven heeft geprobeert en niets werkte goed voor mij.(dit heeft mij heel veel geld gekost!!!)

Eiwitrij dieet, stackers , citroensap en volgens mij heb ik zelf ook dat product wat je eerder noemde gebruikt ect.
**
Nogmaals ik ben echt goed tevreden met de Green Coffee 800 en ben nu vandaag weer 0.5 kg er af dus nu in totaal al 3.5 kg. in 10 dagen.
En morgen ben ik inderdaad weer bij Ann Bio Care Skin Care Clinic in Tilburg om meer te kopen.

Succes iedereen
Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden van mijn goede resultaten

----------


## cheryl1977

Beste Het is een Huid en afslank instituut in Tilburg dus je kunt het daar op locatie kopen of je bestelling plaatsen bij [email protected].
ben vandaag al 3.5 kg licht in 10 dagen !!!!!
Goed he.
Succes everybody

----------


## cheryl1977

> Daar kost het een stuk duurder, weer eerlijk gezegd ook niet waarom. 
> 30 euro heb ik betaald voor 18 zakken.
> Bij die site is het idd goedkoper..



Oh is dat zo ik heb nog net geinformeerd en het kan voor 19,95 besteld worden per pakket.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
[email protected]

----------


## flowers

bestelling plaatsen?
Wat bedoel je daarmee, kan ik die producten opgestuurd krijgen,
Lijkt me wel handig hoor..

gr

----------


## marjolijn40

hallo van stackers kan je hard klopingen krijgen maar hoeft niet als je er wel last van hebt neem dan 1 lager beging bij nummer 1 en dan 2 neem geen 4 of 5 das te hoog werkt heel goed word een beetje moe van dat ze slecht zijn zo veel mensen gebruiken het en als je wat leest lees je alleen maar hoe slecht ze zijn en dat je snel weer aan komt echt niet het werkt als de beste voor mij dan kilo;s vliegen er af maar let ook wel op wat ik eet 2x per dag 1 s'morgens en 1 om 4 uur gaat per heel erg goed

----------


## joro12

Heeft iemand ook ervaringen met keiko slim

----------


## anita363

@Ladietjelee

Eindelijk jij hebt het door na zoveel negativiteit moeten ze mensen inzetten om positief over te kunnen komen

----------


## marjolijn40

ik wil wel speed proberen maar ik weet niet waar ik dat moet kopen weet iemands dat

groetjesw

----------


## happylady

Leuk ja ik begrijp het ook zeg je er ook bij dat ann biocare al 3 x een nieuwe website heeft genomen,ik weet wel waarom...
betrouwbaar ja mijn reet ze staat overal waar je afslanken inklikt nou stort maar lekker 79,95 op haar giro misschien krijg je ooit je bestelling ,maar ik niet en eerst heel aardig aan de telefoon,maar ineens word telefoon haast nooit beantwoord ...
en antwoord krijg je niet ook op mail niet ..gegarandeerd de volgende dag in huis uw betrouwbare leverancier sorry maar na 5 weken ik heb nog steeds NIKS!!
Dus reclame makers voor BIOCARE ga eerst jullie achterstand afwerken graag!!

----------


## sietske763

waarom wil je speed marjolijn als je hierboven zegt dat stackers zo goed is.....besef wel goed waar je mee bezig bent.......

----------


## anita363

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cheryl1977

> Leuk ja ik begrijp het ook zeg je er ook bij dat ann biocare al 3 x een nieuwe website heeft genomen,ik weet wel waarom...
> betrouwbaar ja mijn reet ze staat overal waar je afslanken inklikt nou stort maar lekker 79,95 op haar giro misschien krijg je ooit je bestelling ,maar ik niet en eerst heel aardig aan de telefoon,maar ineens word telefoon haast nooit beantwoord ...
> en antwoord krijg je niet ook op mail niet ..gegarandeerd de volgende dag in huis uw betrouwbare leverancier sorry maar na 5 weken ik heb nog steeds NIKS!!
> Dus reclame makers voor BIOCARE ga eerst jullie achterstand afwerken graag!!



Nou , nou wat flaauw deze opmerking,
Daar ben ik het zeker niet mee eens, dit klinkt als EEN CONCURRENT DIE NIET TEGEN ZIJN VERLIES KAN.
Ik en vele anderen hebben al maanden zeer goede ervaringen met het desbestreffend bedrijf.
heb 1 keer mijn betslling wat later gehad omdat ze uitverkocht waren, maar daarna hebben wij allen een GRATIS pak green coffee voor het ongemak bij onze volgende bestelling gekregen.
De website vindt ik ook een zeer goede verbetering, in ieder geval kan ik voortaan makkelijk mijn bestelling plaatsen.
Met andere woorden, Mijn positieve ervaring komt helemaal niet overeen met hetgeen wat hierboven wordt geschreven.
P.S door de juiste adviezen ben ik nu wel van een maat 44 nu een mooie maat 40.
Zonder hun ondersteuning was het me zeker niet gelukt!
 :Smile: 
Wel te riusten iedereen

----------


## dotito

@Marjolijn,

Even op terug komen dat je zei dat je wel eens speed wil gebruiken.Zoals Sietske,al aanhaalt weet wel waar je aan begint?????Er zijn zoveel..........andere middelen om afslanken, daarbij heb je helemaal geen drugs voor nodig.Het is kei gevaarlijk,en het is niet bepaald gezond.Als je met de drugs stopt kom je toch evenveel terug bij,en je kan daar iets blijvend aan overhouden.Jij doet natuurlijk wat je wil,maar ik geef je gewoon deze raad mee.Denk gewoon na voor je aan zoiets begint,ga evt naar een dietiste ofzo ?


Do

----------


## happylady

Beste Cheryl1977

Zover ik het begrijp zag ik op een ander forum ook jou steeds en bij 1 vertel je dat je voor hun werkt..ik klink als een concurent en jij dan als een verkoper ,maar goed als ik als klant ook al een concurent ben prima ik heb nog genoeg mails aan jullie bedrijf in mijn mijn bestand ...het erge is ik had ook mijn vriendinnen doorgestuurd 3 stuks en het is niet allemaal rozengeuw en manenschijn weet ik, en dit is een open forum en als jij zulke mooie verhalen neerzet mag ik ook mijn ervaringen doorgeven toch of jij dat nou flauw vind of niet ,maar ik ben nu 79,95 lichter en nog steeds maat 40 erg jammer !

----------


## cheryl1977

Beste Mylady,
Ik vind gewoon als tevreden klant dat wat je hier verteld op dit forum heel onterecht overkomen.
Mijn ervaringen zijn gewoon heel anders en daarom kan ik het mij gewoon niet voorstellen.
Ik heb zoals ik eerder aangaf altijd mijn bestellingen gehad en 1 keer te laat , maar goed kan gebeuren, ik heb wel een extra pak green coffee van ze gehad.
De informatie wat je tevens hier rond verteld klopt ook weer niet , dit is al de 2 de punt
dat ik voor hun zou moeten werken klopt ook niet.
Als je , je bestelling niet hebt gehad moet je maar zoals ik ook even contact maken , maar rare en waarschijnlijk ook onwaarheden vertellen helpt de situatie ook niet
Ik geef wel mijn positieve ervaring hier weer omdat ik simpelweg niet die negatieve ervaring heb maar juist een goede positieve ervaring.
Happylady kijk maar goed je informatie bron na voordat je onjuiste informatie hier doorverteld.

----------


## happylady

Beste cheryll
Dat jij tevreden bent oke laat ik jou ook vertellen, en dat ik contact moet maken ,ik doe niet anders...
dat jij overal zit zeggen meer hier mensen op het forum zie het bericht van ladietje en ik heb het zelf ook gezien maar daar ga ik verder niet over discusseren, jij bent dan zogezecht 1 klant van de ......die tevreden is en waarom zou ik onwaarheden vertellen ik zet mijn ervaring en ik weet zeker dat er nog meer mensen zijn maar dat komt ook nog wel uit en mijn informatie bron dat ben ik zelf en mijn 3 vriendinnen die ik doorstuurde en als jij het zo goed wete zal ik je onze adressen geven kan je even in het systeem kijken bij Biocare....
En ik hoef geen coffee meer via internet ik ben er klaar mee in elk geval ....dus reclame hoef ik ook niet te maken ik zoek wel een afhaal punt in de buurt!

----------


## sietske763

citroencapsules helpen iig wel.....in reformzaak wachten ze met smart op die capsules, ze hebben het alleen nog maar in drank.
ik heb ze via internet gekocht en je eetlust gaat weg en je valt echt af.....
DIT IS GEEN RECLAME!!!!
alleen ervaring....

----------


## happylady

Hoi sietske

hoe lang gebruik jij die citroen drank al?
dit heb ik nog niet geprobeerd nl...

----------


## sietske763

ik heb geen drank, maar capsules, kan je via internet bestellen.
ik gebruik ze niet volgens schema....dus val ik heel langzaam af, zonder op calorieen te letten.

----------


## cheryl1977

Bericht voor happy lady,
Ik vindt best dat jij je menig wilt geven dat is je recht,maar net zo goed is het ook mijn recht als klant zijnde om mijn positieve ervaring met anderen te delen.
Mijn ervaringen zijn verder positief , het product werkt, zij leveren prima en hebben me goede tips gegeven.
Wel kan het niet zo zijn dat je weer bij anderen de indruk wilt wekken dat ik voor ze werk.
DIT KLOPT NIET! dus denk ik eerder dat jij degene bent met een probleem en niet zij.
Prettig leven verder, maar verspreid geen nonsens!

----------


## happylady

Beste Cheryl
Ik snap jouw probleem niet ,daar heb ik toch ook geen drama van gemaakt zoals jij nu bij mij doet !! *jij jouw ervaring ik de mijne klaar* en die van mij zijn net zo waar als die van jou .....
En dat ik diegene ben met een probleem ja goh bijdehand ben je ik heb betaald en niks gekregen ja dus ik heb het probleem en niet zij.
En hier even een bericht van iemand anders die het over jou heeft,en ik leef wel prettig verder wees maar niet bang als jij dat nu ook is ging doen ipv mijn ervaring alleen maar aanvallen(terwijl ik niet de enige ben maar oke)
Hier nog een keer voor jou mening van anderen dus het licht niet alleen aan mij denk ik!!

Beste mensen,
Als je even verder kijkt komt je Cheryl1977 op meer dieetforums tegen. Is volgens mij gewoon iemand die haar spullen wil verkopen. Nou dat wil ik ook wel hoor; ik heb nog wat pakjes Appesat over voor degene die er interesse voor heeft om op een gezonde manier wat kilo's kwijt te raken, zonder hartritmestoornissen en weet ik wat nog meer...
Tik maar in bij marktplaats, en Cheryl1977: Doe dat ook en ga niet net doen alsof...

Hier net gevonden op opdieet.nl forum:

21-03-2010
13:02:00


Reactie van cheryl1977:

Hi Diana,

Het klopt dat het nog niet bij hun op de site staat maar ze verkopen het en ook echt THE ORIGINAL Leptin GREEN COFFEE 800 met het speciale halogram die staat voor een authentiek product.
Ik werd toen erop geattendeerd dat er veel neppe producten ertussen zitten.
Als je wilt kun je ze( Ann Bio Care Skin Care Clinic) maandag even contacten en je bestelling plaatsen .( 013 4558893)
Ze hebben mij echt hele goede tips gegeven en mijn vragen goed beantwoord
Ik ga er a.s dinsdag heen om nog wat meer paketten te kopen voor mijn tante en nicht.
Succes!!! 

Op Flair.be kun je Cheryl1977 ook vinden. Ze is overigens dit weekend pas lid geworden op de forums. Dus een druk weekend gehad om zich overal zo enthousiast in te schrijven!

----------


## happylady

Hoi Sietske

Dankjewel is evt ook nog een optie dan,het hoeft ook niet eraf te vliegen alles in 1 week beter rustig en verantwoord..succes nog
Groetjes Happylady

----------


## sietske763

@happylady,
ik ben zelf ook verbaasd over de werking van de citroencaps.
ik eet iedere dag verschrikkelijk veel(roomkaas, chips etc)
en gebruik nog redelijk veel ""dikmakende pillen""
eerder kreeg ik daar eetaanvallen van maar die zijn nu weg.
anderen klagen dat AD zo dikmakend is, had er eerder ook last van...
totaal niet meer nu.
ik slik maar 1 capsule per dag tegenwoordig, want ik wil nu ff stabiliseren, om mn huid eraan te laten wennen, gezichtshuid is erg lelijk geworden door afvallen.
maar ja......heb de leeftijd er niet meer voor
succes, ik zou het zeker proberen

----------


## cheryl1977

[QUOTE=happylady;46871]Beste Cheryl
Ik snap jouw probleem niet ,daar heb ik toch ook geen drama van gemaakt zoals jij nu bij mij doet !! *jij jouw ervaring ik de mijne klaar* en die van mij zijn net zo waar als die van jou .....
En dat ik diegene ben met een probleem ja goh bijdehand ben je ik heb betaald en niks gekregen ja dus ik heb het probleem en niet zij.
En hier even een bericht van iemand anders die het over jou heeft,en ik leef wel prettig verder wees maar niet bang als jij dat nu ook is ging doen ipv mijn ervaring alleen maar aanvallen(terwijl ik niet de enige ben maar oke)
Hier nog een keer voor jou mening van anderen dus het licht niet alleen aan mij denk ik!!

Happylady,
Je blijft me verrassen met je rare opmerkingen , ik zie dat je zelf net pas lid bent van deze forum, en ja het is meer dan overduidelijk wat je hiermee probeert te bereiken.
Als je verhaal klopt , wat ik me niet kan voorstellen prima en als het je goed doet ga je gang.
Ik vind ze een goed bedrijf en mijn hele vriendenkring , werk en familie die wat kilo's willen afvallen kopen de Green Coffee bij hun en GEEN een heeft de ervaring van geld ontvangen en geen product leveren bij hun ervaren.
Ik blijf bij ze bestellen want wat ik bij hun krijg, heb ik bij nog geen enkel bedrijf gekregen.
Succes met je zoektocht naar het perfecte afslankmiddel , ik heb de mijne al gevonden en het is jammer dat allerlei tactieken gebruikt worden om bepaalde bedrijven met de grond gelijk te maken.
Het is anders wel handig dat jij je ware identiteit weergeeft, zodat ik ze kan informeren dat ze een zeer ontevreden klant hebben en dat ze daardoor jou probleem kunnen oplossen.

Succes van een hele tevreden klant Cheryl Leeflang , Eindhoven.

----------


## happylady

Beste cheryl je bent zelf pas lid sinds vorig weekend van alle forums,ik ga met jou niet verder discuseren ik ben klaar ,en mijn identiteit weet biocare zelf ook wel als ze mails gaan lezen ik ben JOU niks verschuldigd,

----------


## happylady

Hoi Sietske

Ja dan ben je blij met het afvallen en heb je dat ....maar ik denk wel de moeite waard geweest idd rustig afbouwen nu als het zo goed gaat is ideaal,
Maar Citroen heeft wel een vetafbrekenden werking als je overal leest dus ik geloof er wel in
Groetjes Happylady

----------


## sietske763

ha happylady,
tis echt een wondermiddel en als je er niet van zou afvallen zou het zeker helpen om niet zwaarder te worden....zoals met dikmakende pillen,
had gi zoveel roomkaas gegeten, 60 plus, en giga veel ander eten...heb gi avond toen nog maar een capsule genomen(2 x 1 dus) en was vanmorgen afgevallen,
ik ben nu nog te zwaar, maar wil wel ongeveer zo blijven, heb zoveel leuke kleding en wat ik al noemde...mn gezichtshuid.
heb nu dus mn hele leven niet zoveel en lekker kunnen eten en pillen slikken zonder zwaarder te worden(met 1 caps op een dag)
als ik wel weer wat wil afvallen, moet ik 3 x per dag een cap.
maar dit is al zooooooooo heerlijk!!
en er zit ahornsiroop in en dat is om te ontslakken.
heb zelf een keer de citroensap/ahornsiroop gedaan......maar je mag daarbij alleen maar water drinken voor het ontslakken is dat logisch.
miss is het zelfs mogelijk om alleen de caps te nemen en alleen water te drinken...
dan val je af en je ontslakt!!!
tjeeeeeeeeeee, ik lijk wel een reclamemaker die dat spul verkoopt......hahaha

----------


## cheryl1977

Hallo happylady , had je weer verwacht net na 12 en was benieuwd.
Zoals ik al dacht , heb je het niet in je om eerlijk voor de dag te komen.
Ik heb mijn identiteit weergegeven, om te laten zien dat ik niets te verbergen heb.
Maar dat kan ik van jou niet zeggen.
Een zeer laffe reactie van jou.
En even voor alle duidelijkheid naar de mensen die dit forum ook mogen volgen.
*Ik ben al maanden lang lid van dit forum om precies te zijn 20 Maart 2010* en jij pas enkele dagen, om precies te zijn 29 Juni 2010.
*Dus jij bent pas 5 dagen lid.*
Dus, het is NU VOOR IEDEREEN DIE DIT LEEST een feit dat je een typisch geval bent van NONSENS verspreiden en alles wat je verteld naar alle waarschijnlijkheid niet gebaseerd is op de waarheid maar onwaarheden !!!

----------


## sietske763

laten we elkaar aub met respect behandelen!!!

----------


## happylady

dag cheryl
Als mensen terug lezen vinden ze meer over jou, en het ging over allerlei forums !

----------


## gossie

@happylady en cheryl

Jammer dat jullie "dat" op dit forum uitvechten. Wat sietske al zei, behandel elkaar met respect.

Een oud gezegde:
Geen Grooter Venijn,
Dan Vriend Te Schijnen,
En Vijand Te Zijn.

----------


## cheryl1977

Sorry medeforummers mijn excuses voor deze discussie.
Maar Happylady is wel iemand die geen waarde hecht aan waarheid.
Wilt kost wat kost een punt duidelijk maken , maar er is geen punt , hij of zij is pas net lid en loopt de boel behoorlijk te verzieken door onnodig met modder te gaan gooien.
Happylady of wie je ook mag je wordt geadviseerd om met die nogmaals"NONENS" te stoppen.

----------


## happylady

Hoi Gossie

Ik heb nergens een probleem mee ik heb alleen gezecht ,dat ik helaas mijn bestelling niet heb ontvangen van dat bedrijf,en daar maakt cheryl een probleem van...
maar cheryl wat het word nonens betekent weet ik niet !!
En het is de waarheid !
buiten dat heb ik veel meer gevonden maar dat breng ik zo wel voor je...dan zul je zien dat er meerdere kanten zijn..
en verder wil ik hier niet meer discuseren want jij bent toch biocare niet?

----------


## sietske763

dus nu eindelijk rust en vrede hier?
bij green coffee is er altijd wat!!
er is ook een topic van green coffee, ook allemaal ellende en heeft
een administrator moeten optreden.
als jullie nou gewoon hier vertellen wat wel/niet helpt??
dan kan iemand besluiten of ie green coffee neemt of citroen of wat dan ook!!
dit is een forum om elkaar te helpen en niet voor dicussies.
ik meld alleen mijn ervaringen, kunnen jullie toch ook, wel/niet afgevallen.....
nou ik ben vandaag niet afgevallen van mijn citroencaps.
zo, nou de volgende,
happylady, ben jij afgevallen??
scheryl, ben jij afgevallen??

kijk dit is een normaal gesprek!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

*TSSSS .... BACK TO TOPIC PLEASE !!!*

Sietske, welke citroencapsules gebruik jij? Kun je me de naam van dat (internet) merk eens PM-en?
Thanks alvast!!

Verder aan iedereen; stop met (beschuldigende) discussies, anders haal ik alle reacties eraf!

MC is een leuke,fijne en vooral vriendelijke en respectvolle site; Houdt dat zo!!

----------


## sietske763

ok doe ik ag!!

----------


## happylady

Hoi sietske

Nou dat is juist het probleem ik ben niet kunnen starten,ik heb het nooit ontvangen dus ik ga eerst de capsules proberen nu en als ik ergens ben waar ze de koffie zo verkopen doe ik dat,dus ik begin op nul !!
Maar zal het gaan bijhouden zodra ik ben gestart...

----------


## happylady

Hoi Agnes
Ik vind het vervelend dat het zo is gelopen,maar ik vind ervaringen delen oke ,maar ik was erachter dat ik niet de enige was en ik vind het triest als dat gebeurt dus ik vond dat wel zo eerlijk om te reageren op die reclames die overal worden gemaakt !!
Bij deze wil ik dan ook laten zien dat ik het niet doe om met iemand een discussie aan te gaan want als je dit leest zeg het genoeg !!
En hierna hoor je mij niet meer maar ik wil ook niet als leugenaar uitgemaakt worden want dan ben ik 2 x slachtoffer.....

http://schoonheidsspecialisten.start...pl-ann-biocare

Groetjes Happy lady 
en op naar minder kilo's allemaal

----------


## happylady

> Sorry medeforummers mijn excuses voor deze discussie.
> Maar Happylady is wel iemand die geen waarde hecht aan waarheid.
> Wilt kost wat kost een punt duidelijk maken , maar er is geen punt , hij of zij is pas net lid en loopt de boel behoorlijk te verzieken door onnodig met modder te gaan gooien.
> Happylady of wie je ook mag je wordt geadviseerd om met die nogmaals"NONENS" te stoppen.


Alsjeblieft aan jou persoonlijk en nu hoop ik dat je het begrijpt !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://schoonheidsspecialisten.start...pl-ann-biocare

----------


## cheryl1977

Happylady voor de zoveelste keer als je een probleem heb met je levering heeft het toch geen zin om je gal hier te komen spugen, ik heb je tread gelezen , maar ja ook dat schijnt niet te kloppen want zoal je kunt zien hebben mensen ook een rectificatie geschreven en for your informatie heb ik ze vandaag nog zelf gesproken om mijn bestelling telefonisch door te geven, echt raar allemaal
Ze zijn gewoon open dus dan heb je weer dat je niet alles moet geloven wat er op het net geschreven wordt!!!
Nou ja, ik begon goed , nadat ik mijn ervaring hier deelde al sinds maart 2010.
En het is jammer dat het zo met jou heeft moeten lopen.
Wat ik hiermee wil aangeven , de manier waarop je met het probleem omgaat lost niets op.
En dat is nou jammer.

Een heel tevreden klant die al sinds eind februari een trouwe klant is en geen problemen heeft ervaren!

----------


## cheryl1977

Oja , Bijgaand heb je de tread of link waar ik het over had,
Dus beste mensen niet alles negatief wat je leest is waar, en in dit geval waren de kreten 
gebaseerd op onwaarheden!

http://schoonheidsspecialisten.start...e#msg-12386063

Welterusten
Groet Cheryl L. 2 maten kleiner met de Green Coffee 800 en zeer happy!

----------


## sietske763

ben weer een pond afgevallen!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Tof Sietske!!

Volhouden meid!!
Merci voor je berichtje  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

ach lieve ag,
ik hoef niet zo nodig nog meer af te vallen, ben supertevreden als ik dit gewicht hou!!

----------


## Oki07

@ Sietske
Ik heb die citroencapsules ook gehaald. Waren nu  19,95. Er staat drie keer per dag. Het meisje bij de drogist zei een half uur voor de maaltijd. Doe jij dat ook? Ik denk er meestal niet voor het eten aan. En hoe lang duurde het bij jou voordat je wat merkte?

----------


## happylady

Cheryl
het gaat iets positief ,maar ook veel negatief ,ik kom niet mijn gal spugen maar wil wel dat mensen opletten als ze bestellen want een forum is om alles te delen..
En nu ben ik klaar we zouden hier geen discussies voeren,iedereen ziet nu dat ik niet de enige ben,daar ging het mij om ja ze zijn open tuurlijk maar ik zij ook niet dat ze waren gesloten alleen telefonisch vaak moeilijk bereikbaar,dit waren andere mensen niet ik..
Geniet van het mooie weer Cheryl,

----------


## happylady

Hoi Sietske

Ik ben vandaag begonnen met de citroenkuur ,ik ben benieuwd
ook heb ik kokosvezels gehaald had een vriendin weer ergens gelezen,schijnt goed voor je stoelgang te zijn en daar heb ik nog wel vaak probleempjes mee,nou ik hou jullie op de hoogte,succes allemaal !

----------


## sietske763

ha happylady,
de citroencaps. van de drogist heb ik jaren geleden al geprobeerd!!
je moet dus echt die andere hebben waar ook ahorn in zit en dat kan voorlopig alleen nog maar via internet, reformzaken wachte met smart op deze caps.
heb hier ergens een telefoonnr getypt....
dat zijn de enige die werken!
of www.citroensap.eu
of tel.0900 2658905
ik denk niet dat de caps. in de winkel echt zullen helpen, geen goede sterkte enz,
ben er zelf nooit een gram van afgevallen, wel aangekomen!

----------


## sietske763

gebruik
3 x daags over de dag verdeeld 1 caps met 200cc water, dus je hoeft geen rekening met maaltijden te houden.
het effect was er direct!

----------


## sietske763

oh sorry, zie net dat okio ze in de drogist gehaald heeft,
okio, dan was die post voor jou!!

----------


## Oki07

@ Het was geen gewone drogist hoor, maar dit is dus niet dezelfde als jij gebruikt?

http://www.drogisterij.nl/p15907/Cit...04721f10f58e4a

----------


## sietske763

ha okio,
als ik de produkt info lees en de inhoud van de caps. dan zijn ze ongeveer dezelfde als de mijne,
maar jij hebt ze dus wel wat goedkoper, alhoewel....bij mij zitten er meer caps. in, 90 stuks.
ze zouden dus dan moeten werken!
succes

----------


## dotito

Misschien een tip voor iedereen die natuurlijk wil afvallen.Ja ge weet het hé ik ben iemand die van de natuurlijke middeltjes houd he Sietske :Big Grin: 

Als je nu gewoon verse citroenen gaat halen voor elke dag een.Een glas water met een halve citroen in een glas water uitpersen 's morgens op je nuchter maag beste resultaat of 's middags/' s avonds mag ook.
Helpt ook heel goed om af te slanken,en kost je niet veel geld :Wink: En stilt idd de honger kan er van meespreken.

Ik zelf geef niet om al die middeltjes,maar heb wel horen zeggen dat die citroencapsules effectief zijn werk doen.

----------


## sietske763

ja do, maar dan zou je dus 3x per dag een citroen moeten nemen......of zie ik dat verkeerd??
heb het wel eens gedaan, op nuchtere maag, miss. niet lang genoeg??

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Klopt!!!beste is 3 x per dag,maar 2 x volstaat ook.Maar je moet het wel een paar weken volhouden voor je resultaat ziet :Wink:

----------


## happylady

Hoi sietske

oke super heel erg bedankt ,dat ga ik gelijk doen dan anders heeft het misschien nog geen effect dan,er zijn echt wel veel soorten van kun je wel zeggen jeetje....
nou oke zodra ik die binnen heb,ga ik echt beginnen ik was toch pas vandaag gestart :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

hoi happylady,
mijn citroencapsules mocht ik binnen een maand terugsturen met geld terug actie,
bij jou ook??
heb nu paar dagen geen capsules genomen, 1,2kg aangekomen, heb ook erg veel gegeten en dan zonder caps.
ga nu maar weer ff paar dagen slikken!!
hoe is het met jouw gewicht???helpen ze??

----------


## Agnes574

Ik doe het ook momenteel op de 'natuurlijke' toer ..... heb citroenen en citroensap gehaald en doe dat in mijn spa en sprite zero!!

Is lekker (héérlijk met dit warme weer!!) en idd hongerstillend ... of het door die citroenen komt weet ik niet maar ik ben deze week zéker een kilo afgevallen; terwijl ik toch ge-BBQ-t heb (2x), magnums gaan vlot binnen en do nog steak met frieten gegeten!! Dus ik hou de citroendrankjes lekker bij de hand > die pillen; ik geloof er niet meer zo in, na vele mislukte pogingen en véél geld weggegooid te hebben!

Maar bij degenen die er wél baat bij hebben; geniet ervan (van het gewichtsverlies) :Wink: 

Zit nu onder de 70 kilo... op naar de 60!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

@ag, ik denk dat citroencaps. hetzelfde werken als citroensap, zit beide citroen in....dus beide vetafbrekend en hongerstillend.
maar ik vind pillen makkelijker, maar zoals jij je recept beschrijft lijkt dat wel lekker mt dit weer!!!
ik weet zeker dat we afvallen door dit produkt, heb in mn leven duizenden guldens en de helft ervan euro,s aan vetburners etc, de halve reformzaak gekocht en gegeten, resultaat 
0,0......
dus ik blijf erbij; dit middel, in caps of uit vrucht is gewoon fantastisch!!
en wat jij hebt agnes ervaar ik ook zo, als je veel eet val je toch af, meer dan dat je minder neemt.
en patat.......citroen erachteraan en het vet wordt verbrand

----------


## dotito

Ik ben ook al een tijdje verse citroensap aan drinken,en moet zeggen dat het effectief helpt om af te vallen.Ben toch ook al een 2 kg afgevallen en die zijn er nog steeds af.

Beste resultaat 's morgens op je nuchter maag :Smile:

----------


## happylady

Hoi sietske

ik was naar die site maar die had verbindingsproblemen en de volgende dag nog.dus toen telefonisch gedaan capsules bestelt,die dagen heb ik wel citroensap gedronken in de ochtend oei ik was gelijk goed wakker :EEK!: 
maar oke ik begin nu met de echte caps,ik heb idd ook het idee dat ik minder trek heb dat scheelt al enorm,
ik vind het idd ook belangrijk dat je af en toe een keer een BBQ kan doen of een patatje halen zoals het leven gaat kijk elke dag is iets anders natuurlijk,maar blijven genieten van kleine momentjes is des te leuker
mijn weegschaal gaf wel 4 ons minder aan  :Stick Out Tongue:  alvast een start..
*hebben trouwens nog meer mensen last ervan met onbetrouwbare weegschalen het ene moment staat er een gewicht ga ik er weer op is het ineens flink meer of minder daar baal ik enorm van*
ik heb een digitale van soehnle !! als ik dat zo mag zetten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## happylady

oh ja sietske sorry ik vergat te zeggen,dat geld terug systeem is nog steeds..

----------


## dotito

@Happylady,

Een digitale weegschaal is eigenlijk niet zo goed,je kan best een gewone nemen.
En wat betreft u gewichtverschil,het ene moment kan je meer vocht ophouden dan het andere moment.Of hangt er ook vanaf of je je 's morgens of 's avonds weegt beste is 1 keer per week zo kan je effectief zien of je bent bijgekomen of af gevallen.

Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ha happylady en anderen die citroencapsules slikken,
vandaag kwam er een reformaanbiedings folder binnen....en ja hoor eindelijk...
je kan ze nu ook daar kopen, best wel snel want 3 maand geleden zag het er nog niet zo uit volgens medewerker, maar ze smachten toen naar die caps.
ze lijken wel op die van mij....moet alleen mo ff ingredienten bekijken of er wel even veel van de werkzame stoffen inzit
alleen is er bij hun geen geld-terug actie

----------


## sietske763

gelukkig mn 1,2 kg is er weer af, ondanks heel veel eten, kan ik weer 1x per dag gaan slikken

----------


## happylady

Hoi Dotito
Dankjewel ,ik denk dat ik idd maar even terug ga in de tijd hihi,maar hij wisselt al na 1 minuut ik ben dan ineens 8 ons zwaarder of weer een pond lichter hij geeft zelden hetzelfde aan heel jammer het leek een uitkomst ..

----------


## happylady

Hoi Sietske 
Oke ik ben benieuwd dan,en dat is weer erg rap eraf dan netjes gedaan ,heerlijk als je dat zo kan terug werken :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@happylady,
ik denk dat als ik er echt werk van maak dat ik veel afval, maar wil dat nog ff niet.
dus ik noem het mn onderhoudskuur(1 caps per dag)en t werkt perfect......op 1 caps kan ik alles eten wat ik maar wil.

----------


## Oki07

@ Sietske. Heb je dan eerst een kuur gedaan van drie maal daags? Na hoe lang begon je wat te merken?

----------


## sietske763

@okio, ik heb hooguit 4 dagen 3 caps. genomen, ik was al veel afgevallen en wilde eigenlijk zo een poosje blijven(huid van gezicht tekende erg)toen ik ze dus 3 x nam viel ik weer 2 kilo af, daardoor nu een onderhoudsdosis, en zoals je leest hierboven;als ik ze niet neem kom ik aan en dan slik ik weer even 3 x dgs totdat ik dat gewicht weer heb, ik moet gewoon geen dag niks nemen want bewijs is welweer bewezen.
en echt waar................niets hielp bij mij!
heb trouwens gelezen ergens dat echte citroensap drinken maar een paar dagen mag omdat het slecht is voor de maag,
weet het ook niet, geef alleen even door wat ik zag

----------


## dotito

Heb gisteren weer een kilo citroenen mee gebracht,zo kan ik weer aan mijn kuur beginnen.Vind wel bitter 's morgens op je nuchter maag citroensap drinken :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Oki07

Brrrrrrrr, puur citroensap of met water?

----------


## dotito

@Oki,

Ik pers altijd een half citroen uit in 200ml water.Puur denk dan wel dat ge het aan u maag krijgen,dat krijg ik niet binnen :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@ do, heb je nog gelezen wat ik op vorige pagina typte.....
heb dingen uit uit betere bronnen....dat citroen maar hooguit 5 dagen mag, ook verdund omdat het zo slecht is voor de maag......
ik weet het niet maar da8, ik zal je het ff melden!

----------


## dotito

Oh :EEK!: wist ik niet zal ik dan maar even mee stoppen en binnen een paar dagen dan terug mee beginnen Thanx :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin: offfffffffffffffffff je neemt een maagbeschermer :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Denk het ni :Big Grin: !!neem geen pillen alleen idien nodig :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

grapje, maar dat wist je wel toch??

----------


## dotito

Tuurlijk!!!!maar wel goed gevonden :Big Grin:  hi hi

----------


## Agnes574

Puur citroensap of verdund met water kan géén kwaad voor een gezonde maag!!
Mijn huisartse zei me ook dat het echter niets doet, mss enkel wat vocht uitdrijven!
De citroencaps vind ze geldklopperij ..... dan nog beter puur citroensap (vit C!)..

Mijn mening; ik vind wel degelijk dat spa mét citroensap (1,5ltr spa met sap van max 5 citroenen) hongerstillend is ... al zegt mijn dokter dat het 'larie' is  :Wink: .

De X-trine die ik neem;
Merk X-trine, naam Appel & groene thee, ingrediënten;
-Appelazijnpoeder
-Groene thee
-Fucus
-CLA
-Witte thee ....
17 euro voor 21 dgn (verkrijgbaar bij drogisterij ... in nederland toch!!) vind ze wel een 'blijver' :Wink:  (de ingrediënten samen zijn een goede combi vind ze) in combintie met gezond en goed eetpatroon en beweging.

Meer info;
PK Benelux/Phrma Care BV,
Uden Nl (nee, ik ben géén handelaar van dat produkt; geef enkel door wat er op de pot staat zodat mensen die er meer over willen weten erop kunnen googlen  :Wink: )

Heb een 2de doos gekocht omdat ik blijf afvallen ... meer dan 5 kilo sinds April.
Samen met een 'meer eiwitten dan koolhydraten dieet' en wandelingen,fietsen en zwemmen blijf ik gewicht verliezen  :Smile: .

Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

dan heb je wel erg veel geduld,
dat is ongeveer 5 kilo in 3en een halve maand!
dat zou ik niet volhouden, ik wil als ik lijn 3 kilo per week kwijt......en dan nog blijvend......
zal wel een utopie zijn.....anders postte ik hier niet...
ok dan, met 2 kg zou ik ook tevreden zijn....
heb bijna geen hongergevoel dus ga vandaag maar beginnen met maaltijd shakes,
kon het eerder niet volhouden vanwege hongergevoel en dat is nu weg dus zou het m.i
nu wel moeten lukken.

----------


## sietske763

zo heb 1 shake op, zit propvol!!

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe langzamer het gewichtsverlies hoe blijvender zegt men vaak  :Wink: 

Die shakes zijn goed hé!! Ik neem aan dat je een proteïneshake op hebt ...
Een goede manier om vet kwijt te raken!!

Xx Ag

----------


## happylady

Hoi Allemaal
ik ben 3 dagen even lekker weg geweest met de kids heerlijk er tussen uit even..
toen ik die citroen capsules nog niet binnen had nam ik ook verse citroensap in de ochtend in een glas warm water brr even slikken hoor 
En Sietske het is belangrijk dat jij zelf tevreden bent hoe het gaat en als het zo naar je zin gaat is het super :Smile:

----------


## ladietjelee

Beste allemaal

Ik wil niet vervelend doen, maar zouden jullie nou niet eens een keer verder kijken dan jullie neus lang is??? Ik ben namelijk wel zo'n iemand en ik heb bijvoorbeeld gewoon dat telefoonnummer van die zogenaamde geweldige citroencapsules ingetikt bij Google, want die site werkt niet. Nou dan kom je al snel terecht op een objectievere oordeel site van mensen die er in gestonken zijn. Kijk zelf maar even.

http://www.tipsbijafvallen.nl/citroe...ur.htm#oordeel

Fijn dat Sietske er zo bij afvalt, maar net als een Cheryl met de groene koffie zijn dat er maar opvallend weinig... Denk toch eens na:
Als dat toch echt van die wonderprodukten waren, had het toch al lang op alle voorpagina's van de krant gestaan? Had het de Nobelprijs gewonnen! Was het de uitvinding van de eeuw geweest! En dat zou allemaal zo onopvallend op internet te koop zijn? Wie houdt wie voor de gek????
Tot nu toe is de enigste wetenschappenlijkste ondersteund afvalpil Appesat, want die zorgt ook echt dat je je eetgedrag corrigeert, maar ja die is nog niet in NL te koop...

Dus dames...droom niet meer verder, maar wordt wakker!

----------


## namil

> HOi marieke,
> 
> Ikzelf ben 2 maanden geleden begonnen met een ander product van de voedingsupplementen lijn changes. Ik ben nu al 10 kilo afgevallen en heb ook weinig honger. Doordat edereen in mijn omgeving mij zag veranderen gebruiken nu ook veel vrienden en kennissen dit product. Ik heb veel gehoord over de stackers en gelezen en het aantal milligram wat in de stackers zit is veel te hoog !!! In het product wat ik gebruik zit ook wel efedrine maar veel minder mg dan wat in het stacker product wordt verwerkt. Het is toegestaan om max 100 mg oraal binnen te krijgen per dag. En ik weet dat dit zeker niet het geval bij de stackers. Ik begrijp dat je heel blij bent maar teveel efedrine innemen per dag is niet goed !! Ik wilde je dit even laten weten
> 
> In ieder geval toch heeeel veel succes met afvallen, en de aanhouder wint. 
> 
> groetjes anouk



hoi hoi anouk! 
ik wou alleen eventjes weten wel welk product je gebruikt? 
groetjes na en mil!

----------


## loesdewater

beste dames!

Voordat je een product probeert, zoek *altijd* eerst op google naar de voor- *EN* nadelen van het product. Zeker als het gaat over je gezondheid!

x loes

----------


## dotito

Ook ik ben al enige tijd aan afslanken ik ben weight wachters aan doen, en ben daar zeer tevreden over.
Is nu wel zo dat ge daar kilo's mee afvalt, maar niet zo snel, maar.....is wel blijvend.
Snel afvallen is zo wie zo niet zo goed voor je gezondheid en je huid, en je komt er achteraf zeer snel terug van bij.
Wou dit gewoon even melden.

Do

----------


## Agnes574

Gelijk heb je Do!!

Ik eet door gezondheidsproblemen al een maand zeker bijna niets ... maar je moet niet denken dat ik afval.. m'n lichaam gaat gewoon gewoon over op 'overlevingsmodus'!

----------


## Maria3443

Afslankpil Phen375 - phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## Alie66

Hallo,

Wist je dat Ananas ook goed helpt, als je af wilt vallen?, voor verdere informatie heb ik hier iets over geschreven in mijn blog. Wat Ananas heet.

Groetjes,
Alie

----------


## sietske763

van kokosvet val je ook af, het versnelt de verbranding en zet niet aan, verlaat gewoon het lichaam.
leuke tip;
kokosvet vloeibaar maken, rauwe cacau poeder erdoor, iets stevia zoetstof erdoor en dan in een ijsklontjes vorm laten stollen.
het smaakt als een heerlijk snoepje en versnelt dus de stofwisseling,
sinds kort neem ik voor iedere maaltijd zo,n chocolaatje.

----------


## Alie66

Leuke tip!

----------


## Alie66

Hallo allemaal,

Misschien een leuke tip
http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...?353-Tuinbonen

----------

